
Dear American. Consider Eastern Germany - novalis78
https://www.yours.org/content/dear-american-consider-eastern-germany-0f9b8e3e3f57
======
superkuh
This skips from idea to idea kind of abruptly without clear linkage but the
core idea definitely rings true: freedom cannot exist if all economic
transactions are controlled and monitored by a centralized entity. People have
to be able to privately enter into exchanges of value. It greases the wheels
of the entire economy and prevents things like the State Dept. saying, "No,
you can't donate to this journalist."

As cash becomes more and more marginalized and moves from the majority of
transaction to something seen as inherently shady and criminal some alternate
is going to be needed. Cryptocurrencies that are (mostly) private like Monero
can fill part of the void but none of them really scale like cash does nor are
they as convenient. They have a role to play in preventing an East Germany
like situation but they aren't sufficient.

We still _need_ cash. But go ahead, try buying, say ... a multi-hundred dollar
bike with cash. Or even paying for groceries with it, they'll swipe every bill
over $5 with the test marker and look at you quite suspiciously. And countries
like India and Sweden are moving aggressively to eliminate it. Even in the USA
having large amounts of cash is considered intrinsically illegal by both the
police (who will seize the cash claiming it's mere existence is proof that it
is to be used for or is from, crimes) and the IRS which makes transfering
large amounts of cash something you have to report and be scrutinized for. And
if you don't they'll throw you in jail for violating either the Bank Secrecy
Act or for "structuring", ie, not triggering the automatic reporting
provisions.

And people, on a whole, love it. They love the convenience of never actually
paying with or holding their own money. A giant multi-national corporation
will promise to pay for them and it's reputation is so pristine no business
will balk.

It's a brave new world. Just like the old (east german) world.

